

Foundations of Computer Science (free ebook) - Rod
http://infolab.stanford.edu/~ullman/focs.html

======
gleb
This is a very good book. I still have my copy. Stanford used it for intro CS
theory classes. It's great that it's available for free now.

Realistically, this represents all the CS theoretical knowledge required for
99% practicing developers. At Acunote we occasionally need remedial training
materials for new hires, say on complexity theory, and a chapter from this
book will work great.

~~~
oz
Good to know. I was just about to ask if it was any good.

Thanks.

------
makmanalp
For those who don't know, Aho and Ullman wrote the "dragon book", a classic
text on compilers.

~~~
billnapier
Aho is also the "a" in awk.

~~~
borism
brilliant, didn't know that! (and I do know who w and k are in awk fame!)

------
amackera
Makes me want an iPad to read it on.

~~~
euroclydon
I'm still absolutely blown away by the fact that the iPad doesn't have a
reader which allows you to annotate books as you read them!

~~~
pchristensen
iBooks 1.1: • Take advantage of new ways to bookmark. In addition to
highlighting a word or a passage, you can now also add notes or bookmark an
entire page with the new page ribbon.

<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ibooks/id364709193?mt=8#>

------
jolosan
Thank you for posting this.

------
dododo
section 8.7 deals with relational algebra. this is a really nice mathematical
underpinning to SQL.

------
lt
It would be great to have it as a single pdf (or better yet, epub).

Anyone got the right tools to make it so quickly?

~~~
ableal
Try <http://www.accesspdf.com/pdftk/>

